# Godfred Donsah



## Dumbaghi (30 Luglio 2015)

Giocatore ghanese nato nel 1996 del Cagliari, che una stagione fa l'ha acquistato per 2 milioni dall'Hellas Verona.


Grande prestanza atletica, piedi discreti e propensione a spingersi in avanti, è stata una delle rivelazioni dello scorso campionato di Serie A.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Giocatore ghanese nato nel 1996 del Cagliari, che una stagione fa l'ha acquistato per 2 milioni dall'Hellas Verona.
> 
> 
> Grande prestanza atletica, piedi discreti e propensione a spingersi in avanti, è stata una delle rivelazioni dello scorso campionato di Serie A.



Lo adoro, centrocampista moderno, peccato che la Juventus abbia già le mani sul ragazzo.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Luglio 2015)

Ghanese? Magari questo è ottimo ma dopo Essien e Muntari e difficile..


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Luglio 2015)

Non mi piace.


----------



## danykz (31 Luglio 2015)

Ottimo! Per raccogliere arance, non mi piace per nulla!


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Agosto 2015)

pare che tra napoli e juve l'abbia spuntata il Bologna.

Sportitalia lo da quasi già per ufficiale con tanto di cifre: 6 milioni al Cagliari, 1 di bonus e il 25% su una futura rivendita del giocatore. 
Per essere una neopromossa il Bologna sta spendendo un botto di soldi.


----------

